# summer pics.....seems forever ago!



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

not been on for months, busy summer with non stop visitors for 2 months plus holidays so all back to normal now  

already started buying xmas presents how sad is that lol....I like to be organised I think years of running a toy shop u learn to buy early to avoid disappointment and its kinda stuck!

anyway just thought I'd stick on a few pics of Maya in the summer we had for a few weeks!

my 2 year old nephew was here for 10 days and Maya took a liking to his dummie everytime he dropped it she swiped it and she would not give it back lol


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

wow the only thread with not even 1 reply 

didn't think my pics were that bad....oh well will just crawl back into my hole


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

lovely pic's...


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Dingle said:


> lovely pic's...


thanx  was beggining to think I was invisible lol


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Paula C said:


> thanx  was beggining to think I was invisible lol


Maya looks great btw, did you go any where nice over the summer?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lovely pictures gosh where did the summer go,come to think of it did we even have one?...my holiday pics are in my album...so every now and then i take a peep at them, and look forward to next year.or wining the lottery lol.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Dingle said:


> Maya looks great btw, did you go any where nice over the summer?


thanks she looks lovely today she got clipped this morning so shes all clean and smooth lol

went to Budapest for a week other than that spent the summer at home...how bout u???


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

hey paula  how are ya??? aint seen ya in agesssssssss x

i deffo would of replyed if i see ur pics, i obviosuly missed em somehow lol.

non the less, the pics are fab as eva  dogs are gorgeous, luved the dummy one pmsl, thats so cute.

oh and that garden looks well nice  is it ur garden??? the place looks really peacefull.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello its nice to see you back,,, the pics are great, i dont no how we all missed them,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hey paula  how are ya??? aint seen ya in agesssssssss x
> 
> i deffo would of replyed if i see ur pics, i obviosuly missed em somehow lol.
> 
> ...


hey loe!

I was beginning to get the hump I thought I had fleas or summat lol

glad you liked the dummy pic I tell ya we cracked up everytime she pinched it ud call her name and she'd just look up with this damn thing in her mouth it was dead funny!

yep thats my garden its hard work lol but worth it just love being outside.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow beautiful garden,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> wow beautiful garden,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thanx collie......shame it dont last will all be bare and boring in a months time.....hate the winter and not being able to sit outside.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula C said:


> thanx collie......shame it dont last will all be bare and boring in a months time.....hate the winter and not being able to sit outside.


aww but i bet it still looks nice when covered in a blanket of snow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> aww but i bet it still looks nice when covered in a blanket of snow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


lol see for urself


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww that looks lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Paula C said:


> hey loe!
> 
> I was beginning to get the hump I thought I had fleas or summat lol
> 
> ...


OMFG  IM SOOOO DAMN JEALOUS 

ur place look bloody nice, god ild kill to live in a place like that, ur so lucky


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awww that looks lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


aww urs looks lovely too! makes me feel cold just thinking about it though lol


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OMFG  IM SOOOO DAMN JEALOUS
> 
> ur place look bloody nice, god ild kill to live in a place like that, ur so lucky


lol.....yeah its nice til u have to mow the lawn twice a week and it takes an hour!!! then it aint so lovely.

But it is a great place to live.....this is from the back am not showing off lol my house is prob cheaper than most peoples on ere thats the bonus living up here!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

i dont care...i h8 gardening but if it meant i could ave a place like that then gimmi gardening anyday of the week lol.

god if i eva get into some money im off moving to where u are lol.

ps..where are ya btw  lol.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i dont care...i h8 gardening but if it meant i could ave a place like that then gimmi gardening anyday of the week lol.
> 
> god if i eva get into some money im off moving to where u are lol.
> 
> ps..where are ya btw  lol.


the a** end of knowhere as my pals politely put it lol.

the most action I see in a week is the postman who luckily is not bad 

roll on the weekend I get to go out and shop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Paula C said:


> the a** end of knowhere as my pals politely put it lol.
> 
> the most action I see in a week is the postman who luckily is not bad
> 
> roll on the weekend I get to go out and shop!!!!!!!!!


oh wow ild luv that, i really honestly would luv that.

ild kill to live in the middle of nowhere thats no lie...ild be my happiest if i could live like that.

riteys, gotta go, im hungrey i want FOOODDD  speak again soon paula, and come back more often  talar xx


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh wow ild luv that, i really honestly would luv that.
> 
> ild kill to live in the middle of nowhere thats no lie...ild be my happiest if i could live like that.
> 
> riteys, gotta go, im hungrey i want FOOODDD  speak again soon paula, and come back more often  talar xx


see ya  enjoy ur dinner speak to u soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your house and garden are beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> your house and garden are beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


awww thanx.....I'm dead houseproud lol I dont even mind housework I just love it all looking nice.....best compliment anyone could ever give me is that my house is nice....never tell em most of my stuff comes from bootsales or ebay lol.....they'd never know  prob 50% of the stuff in my house cost a pound lol


----------

